# 1994 Sentra Leather seats



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Hi DOes anyone know wat kind of Black leather seats would fit into my 1994 Sentra Xe? Any Info would Help... Thanks


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dat411kid said:


> Hi DOes anyone know wat kind of Black leather seats would fit into my 1994 Sentra Xe? Any Info would Help... Thanks


I would guess stock leather seats? I've seen one on a 91-94 Sentra. They were SE-R bucket seats, but in leather. They were black and tore up pretty bad. I don't know if it was custom made, but they looked oem to me.


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

must have been custom, as the SE-R didnt come with leather seats. although i cannot verify this, i have good reason to believe the previous owners did not change the seats in my SE-R.

if you want leather seats, a few guys have been swapping them out of B15 Sentras. or you might give Katskinz a ring...have a look at JCWhitney, they usually have a decent selection of Katskinz


----------



## Ninja (Jun 18, 2005)

Infiniti G20 seats should bolt on. I've seen them in black and tan. good luck finding them though...


----------



## SVLeonard85 (Oct 16, 2003)

B13 Sentra's did come with leather, but it was a very limited option and rarely found on B13. It was an option though. Otherwise I would suggest putting in G20 Infinity seats. That would be you best bet, unless you get your current seats customly redone in leather.


----------



## FiltersPig (Oct 19, 2005)

Yep.. my cousin just sold his b13, had factory black leather seats, which neither of us had come across before. I just purchased g20 seats for my classic.. Ive seen pics of them in NX2000's, but never in a classic.. they look sweet... Ill update w/ pics when I get them installed.


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Thank's, Everyone for the info I will look into trying to find some infinity G20 Black leather seats for my car im guessing probably from a P10 G20...


----------



## FiltersPig (Oct 19, 2005)

dat411kid said:


> Thank's, Everyone for the info I will look into trying to find some infinity G20 Black leather seats for my car im guessing probably from a P10 G20...


Just picked my set up. They were out of a 94 G20. They are really nice.. and mint at that. Let me know how you make out.


----------



## barnessr20 (Nov 10, 2005)

dat411kid said:


> Hi DOes anyone know wat kind of Black leather seats would fit into my 1994 Sentra Xe? Any Info would Help... Thanks[/QUOTE
> 
> i belive the 94 altima had black lether seats


----------



## EX2Auto. (Sep 11, 2005)

WEll i was wonderin since the post is almost done for do the b13 Ser seats fit the xe models or is that custom work im lookin into? If it would be Better To Add G20 Leathers then the sporty SE-R Seats?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

can always reapohlster ( spelled like crap ), or cover them ...


----------



## davidmayernik (Sep 19, 2005)

reupholster...


----------



## FiltersPig (Oct 19, 2005)

EX2Auto. said:


> WEll i was wonderin since the post is almost done for do the b13 Ser seats fit the xe models or is that custom work im lookin into? If it would be Better To Add G20 Leathers then the sporty SE-R Seats?


B13 seats should be the same as your car.. its the same chassis. But if you like leather.. its definately a nice touch. :thumbup:


----------



## dat411kid (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks All for The INfo... GooD NEwS I Found A Seller Its Coming From a 1991 G20T Black I might add......I'll Let you guys know how i make out.. Take a Look at my page on Cardomain for updated pics..
My B13 My Project B13


----------

